# would you buy from your breeder again?



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

just curious, if you had the time and money to support another gsd (and/or other breed) would you buy from your breeder again.. i will try this time to get enough choices in this poll 

as for me, i would in a heartbeat. i love dia and her temperment.  maybe in the future get a sibling of hers. i know melinda of gildafk9.com breeds for quality and i am very thankful for that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see a poll....


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I don't see a poll....


sorry, i was typing it..


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I would not buy from my Sheltie's breeder again. Although she was mentored by an excellent breeder (through whom I found this litter), it was this woman's first time breeding and she made some significant mistakes with puppy care that made housebreaking incredibly difficult.

ETA. The dog himself was great aside from this and some temperament mis-match issues which were not the breeder's fault.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes, and I have. All three of my crew are from the same breeder.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love my dog more than anything, he is perfect to me and everything I ever wanted. I do not regret him at all, but I do regret giving his breeder my money. They are BYB's and people I would rather not see ever again or talk to ever again.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used multiples!

Frodo -- no way, I cannot believe I ever bought a dog from them. 

Arwen -- yes and no, no I could never get a hold of them. I did love my girl, but they were not the best breeders in the world. I have learned a lot from my experience with them. 

Dubya -- no. Again I liked the dog, but in hind sight is was not a really good decision. They stopped breeding shepherds anyway.

Rushie -- yes and no. I really liked Rushie and his breeder was doing things good. But he lost his job, and then he put in more dogs, started selling them cheaper, and cut corners like health screenings and such. He diversified and is selling different types for all markets. I think he is a nice guy and has some nice dogs, he was happy to hear about the dog and happy to see him, but I think I know what I am looking for better now.

Odessa -- yeah I would definitely buy from him again. I did not even meet him, but he has been awesome through the procedure and she is an awesome bitch.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I love Stoli and could not imagine not having him or him being any different but he took a TON of work in the beginning with socializing sinc he was so skittish and scared of the world as a puppy. The breeder seemed nice and very good while I was looking for a puppy and had the certifications etc but I think next time I am in the market I will go a different route. Although ironically enough i met another one of her dogs recently who was definately more outgoing and sociable than stoli so maybe he was afluke who knows....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I answered in regards to my Shiloh Shepherd since my GSD is a rescue. I answered other because I would not purchase a pup from my breeder again but I didn't see the correct reason in the poll. My breeder is considered reputable and she's breeding dogs with good pedigrees but I have been waiting almost 2 years for my registration papers which is ridiculous. Jazz is from a dual-sired breeding and as far as I know the DNA hasn't even been sent in yet for analysis to determine the sire. I've have now ordered my own DNA kit from one of the breed registries and will be sending the sample in myself since both his sires DNA are on file. The registry I will be registering him with has said once I get the DNA results they will issue the registration papers for me. I shouldn't have to do any of this myself but after 2 years I've given up on my breeder.

I guess I should have picked the fourth option. I misread it. sorry.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The vast majority of the dogs we've had over the past several years have been ones we bred ourselves (so safe to say we're happy with the dogs and breeder  ). But we've had a few experiences with outside breeders, all very different, so I ended up picking several choices in the poll.

We've had a couple experiences where we got fantastic dogs, but wouldn't deal with the breeder again for other reasons (though a moot point as this breeder is no longer around).

A couple where dogs didn't live up to expectations, nor did breeder and wouldn't deal with that breeder again on both counts.

A couple where the dogs didn't turn out to be what we hoped for, but the breeder was fine.

And the most recent where dog and breeder are both exceptional and if looking for similar genetics again would most certainly go back to that breeder (and have recommended several others to that breeder as well).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I _definitely_ would get another Wildhaus pup!!!!

I would not do so with Onyx's breeder.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's breeder and I have a great relationship, we have become friends. 

If the right pairing came along, I would definitely purchase another dog from her.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I answered yes, I do plan on adding another puppy in a few years, would definitely go with Odin's breeder again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm very happy with my dogs and my breeder. Part of the reason is that my breeder knows me fairly well, and knows what I like, so if I'm looking (or even if I'm not) and she gets a pup that strikes her as a good match for me, she lets me know.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes...i did:wub:


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would if the right litter came along with the drive I am looking for. I love my breeder and the lines, but I think I would like to try some different lines with more drive and maybe go with a czechy next time


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have only ever bought 2 pups....so NO to the first!!!!!!!!No never ever. 

Recently bought a pup from a breeder in Germany - have watched her breedings through several generations - she had the first Xito Maineiche litter in Germany - I had his last here in the States....and I wanted another resource with this line and no Mink or Fero or Ufo...I knew 2 dogs from the sire of this pup, Eyko Morfelder Land, and liked the temperament...and some carrying the dam's sire, Paska Salztalblick - I had an idea what I could and hoped to get from the pedigree and am very very pleased....the breeder speaks no English, but due to the magic of software, we communicated quite well....and the pup is exactly what she thought it would be....so IF I wanted to access lines she was using again, yes, I would bring in another pup.

Lee


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I would definitely buy another dog from Thor's breeder. Thor is everything Paula said he would be and when I send her updates, she always responds. I wanted a dog from her spring litter, but my husband refused to get a bigger SUV so that I could have a 3rd dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I voted yes Love Masi to death, tho she tires me out) She keeps me going.

My aussie another YES..My previous GSD's, well none of them are breeding anymore, but probably a YES to one of my previous ones..


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We've bought dogs from several breeders.....so I too would have "multiple" answers of both yes & no.
My most recent (within USA) purchase.....IZZY...yes..I would most definitely buy another pup from JustK9's.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely would. I'm in the process right now.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes! I had very positive experinces with both my boy's breeders.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Yes  I would in a heart beat!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would if I knew the parents and could spend time choosing the pup.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although I like my breeder and I love my current GSD to the end and back - I now know what it is I need in my next pup. I already have my breeder picked out.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

My son bought our first GSD and no, we wouldn't go back to them. 

Harley and Annie come from the same breeder (different parents) and yes, we'd get another pup from her.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I chose yes! My breeder stuck by me when our first pup ended up with kidney problems. Not only did she stick by me she offered to replace him whenever he passed even tho I decided to keep him. I love my new boy and I have also adopted one of her retired bitches. We stay in touch via email and facebook, she loves getting photos and hearing how her pups are doing. I also know that she will take back her dogs at anytime if they need to find a new home. That is a comfort to know god forbid just in case!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Definitely no... Didn't know any better and went through a BYB WGSD breeder. She's okay for now temperament wise, but has always been slightly skittish. 
We will be getting her hips/elbows checked soon and we are crossing our fingers. The breeder never even bothered to check up on her or us. Didn't ask us about our plans, nothing. Just wanted to make a buck.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I had to answer other because I really don't know the answer to that question. Niko is physically very sound, the breeder stays in contact and is interested in how he's doing. I think she is a reputable breeder. But Niko has some temperament issues that we are still working on and I doubt he will ever be 100% sound and reliable in all situations. How much of that is my fault and how much of that is genetic is anyone's guess. I wonder what it would be like to get a GSD from "proven to be rock solid" lines. And of course with my next dog, I hope to make fewer mistakes.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

definitely yes in a heartbeat


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

It wouldn't allow for more than one vote.

Nyxie's breeder - yes! Christine was awesome before I got Nyxie and has continued to be awesome after getting Nyxie. I know if I have a question or anything I can ask her about it. I got pictures of Nyxie while growing up before I went to get her. Christine has a great breeding program and I have been completely thrilled with Nyxie - she is exactly what I wanted and I couldn't be happier.

Berlin's breeder - likely not. She did not keep in touch alot before I bought Berlin, I was rarely sent photos and when I saw some they were not labeled so I never knew which puppy I was even looking at. I had to pick my puppy based on 2 photos that were not stacked shots like I had wanted. I went more for the personality write up that she sent me on the 2 long coated girls because I couldn't tell a thing from the photos as far as structure. Berlin came to me with giardia most likely and I think I am still battling it. Her last fecal showed a heavy roundworm load even though she was wormed once by the breeder and 3 more times by me. She's not a bad breeder, just wasn't one to share much info. I was expecting to be treated like I was when I got Nyxie and it was night an day difference. Just did not like how little info was shared/pictures and other such things. I sent her a couple followups and never heard back nor has she contacted me to see how things were going. I only found out about the giardia from my husband who said she had mentioned that I should treat her for it when he picked her up. I still paid full price for her and have spent alot more since bringing her home trying to eradicate her parasite load. Because of course she had to share her parasites with the rest of the dogs so I've had to treat everyone. 

Nyxie came to me with no parasites and was perfectly healthy - can't say the same about Berlin.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My Labs were from BYB's so they are an absolute not - and I wouldn't know how to find them anyway. My DS I would not. My Pit was a rescue. 

My Corgi I would absolutely go to that breeder again! We emailed extensively, talked on the phone and then when the details were finalized he shipped her to me. She is EXACTLY what he said she would be. It's taken her personality a little while to really come out but the more it does, the more I am totally in love with her. She is the dog I've been looking for in my performance venues for the last 6 years and I could not be more pleased. He is also always ecstatic to hear from me and see how she's doing. It really makes me smile to know that he is just as excited about her placement with me as I am to have her. I've seen some other Cardis at events we've been to and not been nearly as impressed by their size, structure, coats or drive. 

My GSD pup hasn't come yet, I've been pleased with my communications with the breeder so far. Kastle turned 5 weeks old yesterday so we're on the final countdown to when he will arrive. Based on a couple of other people's experience with the same breeder, I think I will be pleased but I've been fooled before...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would definitely buy from my breeder
again. 4 years later and we're still in touch.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would absolutely buy from my breeder again, Gavin is the best dog I have ever had, just solid in every way. Julie is not only a great breeder, but she has become a very dear friend as well.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I would absolutely buy from my breeder again, Gavin is the best dog I have ever had, just solid in every way. Julie is not only a great breeder, but she has become a very dear friend as well.


I think she is such a great breeder cause she has such an awesome name... be it, i am kinda biased


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Definitely no... Didn't know any better and went through a BYB WGSD breeder.


Are there any WGSD that aren't BYB's? Not trying to be snarky, I'm genuinely curious... do any breeders do health testing, participate in SchH, obedience, or other work? 

I tend to think of anyone who breeds for color, especially a color that is outside the standard, as a BYB. Please prove me wrong.

I remember a breeder that specialized in "rare" colors of GSD, she had a big glossy website and boasted that she "did not discriminate against color". She had whites, livers, black & silvers, and "fawns" (basically a GSD with poor pigment) amongst other things. I about threw up when I looked through that site.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Freestep said:


> Are there any WGSD that aren't BYB's? Not trying to be snarky, I'm genuinely curious... do any breeders do health testing, participate in SchH, obedience, or other work?
> 
> I tend to think of anyone who breeds for color, especially a color that is outside the standard, as a BYB. Please prove me wrong.
> 
> I remember a breeder that specialized in "rare" colors of GSD, she had a big glossy website and boasted that she "did not discriminate against color". She had whites, livers, black & silvers, and "fawns" (basically a GSD with poor pigment) amongst other things. I about threw up when I looked through that site.


You are wrong in this, there are white shepherd breeders who health screen, do obedience with their dogs and show their dogs in conformation (UKC). Yes, they are breeding for color. They love the whites; just like I love the saddle-back black and red/black and tan dogs; just like some love the black ones; just like some like sables or bi-colors. 

I would agree if color was the only selling point. But if the breeder goes the rest of the way, I am not against white dogs. I think they are here to stay, and feel more comfortable about it when the people are titling and showing their dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> You are wrong in this, there are white shepherd breeders who health screen, do obedience with their dogs and show their dogs in conformation (UKC). Yes, they are breeding for color. They love the whites; just like I love the saddle-back black and red/black and tan dogs; just like some love the black ones; just like some like sables or bi-colors.
> 
> I would agree if color was the only selling point. But if the breeder goes the rest of the way, I am not against white dogs. I think they are here to stay, and feel more comfortable about it when the people are titling and showing their dogs.


I didn't realize UKC allowed whites in conformation.

I'm glad to hear there are ethical breeders. I'm not "against" white dogs, I just wouldn't want one. All the whites I've ever come across are nervous and skittish.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was just at the UKC Premier and the White GSD representation was amazing. The ones I saw weren't skittish acting or tail tucked. Many looked over the standard for height/weight though. Nice looking, IMO and not hock-walkers or slope/roachbacked.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Many looked over the standard for height/weight though.


Come to think of it, all the whites I've seen have been oversize as well. Hm.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My concern with whites is... it seems the gene pool must be pretty small. What do breeders do when they need to bring in fresh blood? Do they use standard colors in their breeding program? Maybe I should start another thread...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Freestep said:


> My concern with whites is... it seems the gene pool must be pretty small. What do breeders do when they need to bring in fresh blood? Do they use standard colors in their breeding program? Maybe I should start another thread...


thats a good question. one that i sure do not have the answer too...  but i do love a white shepherd, only problem with them is it is really hard to wear black clothing


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> i do love a white shepherd, only problem with them is it is really hard to wear black clothing


Haha, I know what you mean!! I have an Akbash dog, which is sort of like a shorthaired Great Pyrenees. Huge white dog. Whenever we wear black, he makes sure to come lean on us and wipe white hair all over our clothes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that occasionally a breeder may add a dog in, for other attributes. I would be just as worried about black dogs because I think black is recessive to all other colors and people tout a six generation of black dogs sometimes. I think that would seriously clip the gene pool for those dogs.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I LOVE my dog. However, I would never, ever buy from her again. Have found out about others that bought pups from her, from the same parents and have had the same health and behavioral issues as I am having with Chance. When I confronted her about it, she refused to talk to me. Overall, was a horrible experience. I do make sure I tell everyone who asks exactly where I got Chance.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I only have one dog that was bought from a breeder. The rest are dogs I bred myself. Whether I would buy from Nike's breeder again would depend on the litter. I don't buy breeders, I buy dogs/puppies/prospects.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Yes and no. I will want different bloodlines eventually. But I am absolutely thrilled with Jaxon. I think his breeder is amazing and picked the perfect puppy out for me. 

As for Lukas, no. I love him to death but not again Lol. They love their dogs, take care of them and their babies, but no health tests and no working/show titles.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> But I am absolutely thrilled with Jaxon. I think his breeder is amazing and picked the perfect puppy out for me.


I know Jim and Cindy, used to train with them. Good people, who stand by their dogs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes for the last two pups. A BIG yes. Reasonable price, great dogs.

For the breeder before that -- a most terrific dog - a most frustrating person. Dog ended up needing an ILP because she was not fathered, as near as I could ever determine, by the dog on her initial papers. (AKC pulled the registration when this came to light.) Tried to get a DNA, took forever to deal with the breeder, have at least an inch thick file on this.
So - would I buy that particular pup from her again? YES. Would I buy another dog from her? No. 

But present breeder YOU BET! I'm on my second dog from him and I would not hesitate. (Now it is moot - working two dogs at once is a ridiculous proposition for someone with a 40 hour commitment to something else.)


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

YES...the only dogs that are allowed to live in my house are dogs with the name "von Huerta Hof" trailing behind them! :wub:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> YES...the only dogs that are allowed to live in my house are dogs with the name "von Huerta Hof" trailing behind them! :wub:


i think the only way i get a dog without a "vom gildaf" in the name would be me and my bf/fiance get stationed in germany and i pick up a dog over there... Every where dia and i go, she turns heads. they all love her coloring, and especially her eyes. I love this pup so much, i am soo excited what she has instore for her doggie future


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I know Jim and Cindy, used to train with them. Good people, who stand by their dogs.



:thumbup: That they are. I wish I could have gone down to California. Everyone I've spoken to with a dog from them is super happy as well.  So hypothetically, based on experience. Yeah, I would def get another dog.


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

YES!

Love Alois (our male). And made friends with the breeders after we bought from them.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have thus far been thrilled with my little man and recommend his breeder wherever I go. Now, whether or not my next dog is from him will remain to be seen. Love the dog and the experience, but there are a lot of great breeders out there and there is nothing wrong with mixing it up!  I have a lot of breeders on my "I want" list.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

YES!!

She was very helpful and checked in with me by e-mail every few weeks until my gal was about 4 mths old. I started going to obedience classes (with a trainer she recommended), and the trainer mentioned to my breeder how well Sasha was doing (Breeder trains her dogs with the trainer in her Open and Utility classes). She mentioned that I should consider doing competitive obedience with her. I had never heard of competitive obedience before, and my breeder said I should come out to a trial and watch and see what it was all about (she was trialing one of her dogs in Open that weekend; she got up from her stays, go figure). So my other half and I did, and we are hooked now haha.

She has been super helpful as we become comfortable with it... she lent me her rulebook, she printed signs out for me (for Rally)... she even constructed part of the high jump for me :O ! I go to class with her (and the trainer from the original class; she breeds, shows and trials Rotties), and I know the names of all of her dogs. 

It's so funny because I had absolutely no intention of trialing my dog. She's told me that she likes seeing her pups work; it makes the sad part of breeding (stillborn pups, etc) worth it!

She wouldn't take cash for the jump she made me. She just pointed to Sasha and said "put titles on that girl and we'll call it even." Awesome experience, I'd definitely get my next GSD from her!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> I have thus far been thrilled with my little man and recommend his breeder wherever I go. Now, whether or not my next dog is from him will remain to be seen. Love the dog and the experience, but there are a lot of great breeders out there and there is nothing wrong with mixing it up!  I have a lot of breeders on my "I want" list.


is your pup eating a snowman?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Kay said:


> YES!!
> 
> She was very helpful and checked in with me by e-mail every few weeks until my gal was about 4 mths old. I started going to obedience classes (with a trainer she recommended), and the trainer mentioned to my breeder how well Sasha was doing (Breeder trains her dogs with the trainer in her Open and Utility classes). She mentioned that I should consider doing competitive obedience with her. I had never heard of competitive obedience before, and my breeder said I should come out to a trial and watch and see what it was all about (she was trialing one of her dogs in Open that weekend; she got up from her stays, go figure). So my other half and I did, and we are hooked now haha.
> 
> ...


Sounds like janie (the woman my dad got his service dog from) she lent him a vest and everything. they talk on the phone all the time. I was supposed to get a pup from her which is a pure European bloodlines  (was imported after breeding) I loved the mother of this litter, ambra, she was svv1 or something like that, father ox still in europe... but as i am getting sidetracted, she knew these pups were too high drive, so she decided to refund me my deposit and not sell me after the dog, got one from melinda and janie calls asking how my pup is doing. she is not bitter i went with another breeder


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

juliejujubean said:


> is your pup eating a snowman?


Haha, yes...that's Elsa. If you search the "Tale of the Snowman Murder" (or something like that...I can't remember exact name) you'll get an interested photodocumented series!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, we are on our 3rd from the same breeder, so I guess I'd have to say YES! Plus we have referred people in our Schutzhund club to them so there are a few others that we get to train and work with on a regular basis.
There may be others down the line I'd want a pup from, but at this point I'm good with what we have. Our breeder would like to use the male we got from her at stud in the future, so our thought is to just get one of the pups from that litter when the time comes.

Annette


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

For sure! My Dutchie is one special girl!!!!!!!


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

FeNyx-YES! In a heartbeat.Her breeder has been wonderful.

Beep-I love the dog/line,but the breeder lacked support overall.Would I buy from her again,yes.Only because I adore the dogs she produced.She is now breeding St.Bernards instead of GSDs though,so it is not likely I will have the chance.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm picky with dogs/litters, not as much with breeders. Both Nikon and Pan's breeders have some dogs I like, and some I don't personally care for. It would depend on the litter, really. I wouldn't automatically NOT consider them as breeders.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly-No. I LOVE Molly and wouldn't trade her for the world. We got her for $25 from a BYB/oops. Won't go that route again. As for my next GSD I have idea of what I want in a pup and pretty much have my breeder picked out.

My other GSD, Tanner, came from a shelter and I most definately will adopt from them again.lol


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is a catch 22. Personally I don't think that as a breeder mine is top notch as far as lines go. The way they handle the dogs as far as guarantee goes and testing is really good. They will always take time out to go over any questions or help with training if need be. I dont agree how they kennel their dogs. They dont have alot of room to play in their pen. They seem like they are cooped up 22 hours out of the day. I adopted my GSD from them as they didnt want to breed her anymore due to temperment. I love my Panga to death and wouldnt give her up for the world. So based on what I know and have seen how my panga has turned out I probably will look else where. For me it all has to be there to be a top notch breeder. Cause you can give guarantees up the ying yang but if the temperment and lines are not there it wont work. Just my 2 cents please dont flame me for my opinion. 

-SH-


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike's breeder - definitely!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

When King passed away it was a very sad time for my entire family; we all got emotional from this mean ole salt of a human to my daughter (JuJubean) to my Marine NCO son. My daughter and I spoke about it in great lengths; then we searched breeders in this area. While King health was due to mainly being a puppy mill dog (we did not understand what that meant when we purchased him) we decided a AKC breed standard might not guarantee a better dog it would at least give the pup a huge advantage over the ******* puppy mills that push out defective CKC pups weekly. We located a breeder in Lousiana near New Orleans; and I seriously do not think adopting a human child would be as difficult. Even after we took Blitz home the breeder still wanted information about the puppy. Originally I got upset about all the questions and calls; although now I understand what the breeder was doing. I speak to her on a weekly basis as a friend and as a client and consider her a great source of information about the breed and training. 

So my answer would be a yes for sure, in fact I helped my son get a puppy from the breeder (Blitz's sister) and my daughter was supposed to get a puppy from her also. Julie then decided a puppy from another breeder was a better fit since the other puppy (Dia) was supposed to have a lower drive.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes. My breeder is a no nonsense kind of guy - a person with years of experience and success as a Schutzhund competitor and a K9 cop. He can walk the talk, so to speak. That said, I am extremely happy with my girl. She has been a joy to train, is healthy, happy, confident and social. Truly, at this time (she is 13 months old) I have not a single complaint. So far she has performed well in everything I ask her to do.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Most definitely!


----------



## jeff (Nov 29, 2004)

We love our GSD but would never buy from our breeder. They turned out to be a puppy mill not concerned with their dogs or their customers.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, and it would be awesome if they are still breeding in 8 years or so


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

No, I would not. I would invest more money and go with a different breeder.


----------

